# Tommy Kaira 25R - Newbie pics



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, first post here (but have been on SOC & F5 forums for a few months).

Car is currently sailing to UK as I type, so don't have it yet, but here's the pics:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice, i want your instrument cluster! lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, im not quite sure about your car (its those front spot lights) im sure you`ll enjoy it though. That dash does look sweet though.


----------



## MATTYP (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice car, If you dont mind me asking how much did it cost you to buy and ship?


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

MATTYP said:


> Nice car, If you dont mind me asking how much did it cost you to buy and ship?


It's not too big a secret to share:

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

It's done through Newera, so an all-in-one price.

Cheers


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks nice mate....agree with Hodgie though, I'd lose those front fogs personally.

If it's a Newera car then I'm sure it'll be a gem


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I didn't think to check and too late now, as the car's left Japan - but those look a lot like Raybig HID driving lights, same as I had fitted to my Rex... Top quality stuff, so don't bin 'em, Anthony! 

If they are HID, they're plenty bright enough to drive with too - no need for headlights.... That is, if it's not illegal in UK to do that 

Miguel


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Spoils the front end tho 'IMHO' Miguel....what that car needs is to lose the fogs, lose the mesh and a nice shiny front mount slapped in there


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Love the bumper. I have the same one, you'll love it. I painted the lip though. Good luck with the car looks Greattt!!
Jay


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Love it, keep it like this man . .Kairas are rare cars. The only playground I would allow my self on this car , would be the interior and wheels . .:bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you paint those shiny silver bits (sorry I haven't a clue what they are called) I think it will look great!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Best looking GTT I've seen for a very long time


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

sell it mate !!

not cool at all !!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

bestR34 said:


> sell it mate !!
> 
> not cool at all !!


Thats abit harsh.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Miguel, those lights you have are crazy bright, i love them!!


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

bestR34 said:


> sell it mate !!
> 
> not cool at all !!


:GrowUp: Looks better than your "Bin Shagger" tuned fake V-Spec II Nur...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Thats abit harsh.


Especially from a newb!

Good looking car!!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Racer GT-R said:


> :GrowUp: Looks better than your "Bin Shagger" tuned fake V-Spec II Nur...


:clap: :clap: :clap: 
Im just a little curious as to how i have a fake Vspec II Nur, when my car is an R33? Oh and how i need to grow up, your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very nice  Can't wait to see it in the flesh


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all, getting very excited about it all.

I'll have a slight mood downturn when I start getting insurance quotes, but hey - life's too short - I can always sell a kidney!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Who have you tried for your insurance quotes mate ? Give A-Plan a call....they seem to be very reasonable.


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Who have you tried for your insurance quotes mate ? Give A-Plan a call....they seem to be very reasonable.


Cheers, they're on my list of 24 companies to call; have been a bit nerdy and stuck it all in a spreadsheet.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

They we're over 50% cheaper then Adrian Flux for me, I nearly fell off my chair with some of the quotes I was getting last year....

Good luck.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Racer GT-R said:


> :GrowUp: Looks better than your "Bin Shagger" tuned fake V-Spec II Nur...


Apoligies, i thought you were talking about my car, it was early in the morning when i read the post:nervous:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I have never seen a Tommy Kaira R34! 
cool car mate  (but I don't like fog lights... IMO)


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice car dude , Tommy Kaira are very rare cars , unfourtunatly , they r unavilabe here in U.A.E


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Thought it was about time to give this an update with the work done on the car over the time I've had it:


1) Nismo mats (Jul '07)
2) Nismo clear side repeaters (Jul '07)
3) New Tommy Kaira gear knob (Aug '07)
4) New Tommy Kaira gear shift emblem (Aug '07)
5) Nismo RN010 key cut (Aug '07)
6) Stainless steel slam panel and fuse box cover (Sep '07)
7) New Tommy Kaira graphics sourced, designed and produced (Oct '07)
8) Tommy Kaira wheels refurbed (Nov '07)
9) Splitfire Coilpacks fitted (Nov '07)
10) Red SFS radiator hoses fitted (Jan '08)
11) Series II R34 GTT steering wheel fitted (Jan '08)
12) Ferodo DS2500 front brake pads fitted (Jan '08)
13) Ferodo DS2500 rear brake pads fitted (Jan '08)
14) Braided brake hoses fitted all round (Jan '08)
15) R34 GT-R front seats (Mar '08)
16) Toyo T1-R's put on Tommy Kaira refurbished wheels (Mar '08)

Paint was in bad condition, so currently away having a full exterior respray (windows out, new seals etc), plus few other jobs:

1) Full respray in original colour Nissan GV1
2) House of Kolor lacquer
3) All window seals replaced
4) New exterior Tommy Kaira logos applied
5) Tommy Kaira wheel centre caps refurbished, with Tommy Kaira logo in red
6) Calipers refurbed, painted red, with silver Nissan logos
7) Strut brace centre section painted metallic red
8) Bonnet prop painted black
9) Steering wheel re-trimmed in black leather, with red stitching
10) Wind deflectors

Counting down the days 'til its return and will post pics of it returned to it's former glory 

Took a few pics of the car in it's sorry state, stripped down, prepped and ready for painting, which should be happening as I type:

Front bumper:









Aero Bits:









Interior:









Exterior:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

I look forward to seeing this when it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing the point but what have TK done to justify the complete badging an special edition plaque-ing galore on this car?

No pun intended, it's a fine example and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

That's hot!!


----------

